
A rash of racist attacks have broken out in the US after Donald Trump’s victory - mrzool
http://qz.com/833607/us-election-a-rash-of-racist-attacks-have-broken-out-in-the-us-after-donald-trumps-victory/
======
hga
_A University of Louisiana student wearing a hijab was physically assaulted by
two white men, one wearing a Trump hat, who ripped off her hijab and stole her
wallet, according to campus security and local police._

Now revealed to be a hoax: [http://klfy.com/2016/11/10/lafayette-pd-ul-
student-made-up-s...](http://klfy.com/2016/11/10/lafayette-pd-ul-student-made-
up-story-about-attack-stolen-hijab/) as you can be sure are many/most/perhaps
all of the other reports in this article.

~~~
hga
And now she'll be charged with filing a false police report:
[http://www.wwltv.com/news/local/woman-faces-criminal-
charges...](http://www.wwltv.com/news/local/woman-faces-criminal-charges-
after-falsely-claiming-trump-supporters-attacked-her/351046672)

As the son of a Cajun, I don't think Louisiana is a good place to try such a
stunt.

